# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Η Σούγκαρ μου πέταξε....

## zack27

Παιδια δυστυχως η επιστροφη μου ειναι πολυ στεναχωρη ,η μικρη μου Σουγκαρ δυστυχως δεν αντεξε και ξεψυχησε...δεν εχω λογια να πω τα συναισθηματα μου ,οταν πηγα στο χωριο φανηκε αισθητα οτι χειροτερευε..παρολα αυτα τις τελευταιες 2 μερες εδειχνε σημαδια βελτιωσης...δυστυχως οσες ελπιδες ειχα οτι θα γινονταν καλα ηταν ματαιες...η μικρη μου σημερα το πρωι μας αφησε...Ελπιζω να πηγε καπου καλυτερα...τα δακρυα μου δε συγκρατιουνται ....λυπαμαι..μακαρι να προσπαθουσα περισσοτερο.
Αντιο μικρη μου...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Ζαχο μου ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος και το ξερω κιολας οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες και κατι παραπανω...
Συμβαινουν καθημερινα τετοια δυστυχως!!!! Μην στενοχωριεσαι!!!!!!


Καλο σου ταξιδι ομορφη Sugar!!!!!





goodbye my friend
 you have been the one,
you have been the one for me.......

----------


## mpapad

Ζάχο λυπάμαι πολύ!!  Ελπίζω η μικρή σου να έχει μια γλυκιά ζωή εκεί που θα βρεθεί στον μικρό παράδεισο των πουλιών παρέα με πολλούς και αγαπημένους φτερωτούς συντρόφους μας... Δυστυχώς πάντα οι απώλειες είναι οδυνηρές και μακάρι να είχαμε την δυνατότητα να τις αποφεύγουμε για όλους όσους αγαπάμε... Η μνήμη, οι αναπωλήσεις και οι όμορφες στιγμές που ζήσαμε, μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε σαν να είναι πάντα δίπλα μας, σαν να ζουν στην καρδιά μας....
Καλό, γλυκό ταξίδι Ζαχαρένια.....

----------


## douke-soula

Zαχουλη σε παρακαλω ...........
ξερεις οτι την φροντισες οσο γινοτανε .ολοι το ξερουμε .
ηταν μια ζωουλα που γνωρισε μονο αγαπη .και ετσι εφυγε ......

γεματη αγαπη απ`ολους μας 

καλο ταξιδι μικρο ασπρο φιλαρακι μας να προσεχεις εκει που πας  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121: 

Ζαχουλη μου λυπαμαι .λυπαμαι παρα πολυ....................

----------


## mariakappa

ζαχο μου λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.δυστυχως ειναι ενας πονος που εχουμε δοκιμασει ολοι και ξερουμε ποσο δυνατος ειναι.εσυ ομως εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες.οτι περνουσε απο το χερι σου το εκανες και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το αισθανονταν.ευτυχισμενη εζησε, ευτυχισμενη πεταξε, ευτυχισμενη θα ειναι και εκει που θα παει.

----------


## jk21

ηταν ενα πουλακι που θα μεινει στην μνημη μου οπως και η ΣΕΒΑΧ  για οσους θυμουνται παλιοτερα που εδωσε μεγαλο αγωνα αλλα δεν τα καταφερε.ο Δημιουργος ας την αναπαυσει οπου εχει χωρο για κεινη και για ολες τις αθωες ψυχες που ξεκινανε καποια στιγμη το ταξιδι αυτο ...

----------


## Marilenaki

λυπαμαι πολυ Ζαχουλη.. πραγματικα εκανες οτι μπορουσες γιαυτο το πουλακι και ξερω πολυ ποσο πολυ το αγαπησες..

----------


## μαρια ν

Λυπαμαι πολυ Ζαχο για το πουλακι εκανες οτι μπορουσες

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κρίμα Ζάχο,νασαι δυνατός.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι Ζαχαρία

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπαμε...
δυστοιχος καποια πραγματα δεν μπορουμε να τα αποφυγουμε... οσο περνει ο καιρος τοσο θα θυμασε μονο τις καλες-γλυκες στιγμες που της χαρισες και σου χαρισε...

----------


## kdionisios

Ζαχο λυπαμαι πολυ!
Δυστυχως συμβαινουν και αυτα τα ασχημα συμβαντα.
Εκανες ο,τι μπορουσες και μπραβο σου!!
Κουραγιο!

----------


## Sunshine

_Το ποίημα αυτό με βοήθησε πολύ όταν πέθανε το_ _African_ _Grey__ μου, ο Αλέξανδρος  ((αγκαλιά)) ._
_
_ :Angel02:  :Angel02:  :Angel02:  :Angel02: _

Rainbow Bridge

         Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

         When a bird dies that has been especially  close to someone here, that bird goes to the Rainbow Bridge. At the  Rainbow Bridge, there are meadows, hills, and beautiful trees of all  kinds where all our special friends can fly and climb, hang and flap,  hop and run, jump and play, squawk and squeal and sing together.

         There is plenty of good food, including  grapes and peanuts, ice cream and cheese, spaghetti and especially lots  of pizza. There is crystal clear water in brooks and springs are filled  with water as well as every kind of delicious fresh fruit juice.

         One warm spring even runs full of the coffee they can now drink their fill of without hearing a single no-no.  There is a lot of glorious sunshine and sweet warm rain when they want  it and our friends are warm and comfortable and totally at peace.

         All the birds that had been ill or old  are restored to health and vigour and to their natural incredible  beauty. Their feathers shine, their wing feathers are whole and their  eyes gleam once again with vitality. Those who were hurt, maimed,  ignored, or broken-hearted are made whole again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days gone by.

         The birds are happy and content. Except  for one small thing: they each miss someone very special to them who had  to be left behind when the bird returned home. Still they all fly and  play happily and safely and noisily together: even the grouchiest greys  and orneriest senegal, the tiniest finches and the grandest macaws

         But the day comes for each bird when he  suddenly stops and looks far into the distance. His body freezes and his  bright eyes are intent as he watches and listens in silence. Suddenly  he begins to fly from the group, soaring over the green grass, his wings  flapping harder and harder!

         You have been spotted - and he  shrieks to you and then calls your name and his own and cries again and  again, as he rushes towards you.When you and your bird finally meet, you  cling to each other in joyous reunion, knowing you will never be parted  again.

         Your face and your fingers and even your  toes are covered with beak nibbles and soft ecstatic kisses. Your hair  is preened by that special beak, and his head bends under your fingers  to invite your touch. Your hands again find their way under beloved  wings, to caress the downy softness beneath.

         You look once more into the trusting eyes  of your companion, so long from your physical life on earth but never  for an instant absent from your heart. Your tears of joy are gently  brushed away by those beloved wings and feeling immersed once more in  total contentment and love, you and your beloved companion cross the  Rainbow Bridge together.

         Author unknown_

----------


## vagelis76

Έρχομαι στη θέση σου ,θυμάμαι και σε καταλαβαίνω......
Όταν πετάει μακρυά μας ένα πουλάκι που το έχουμε αναθρέψει εμείς και που έχουμε υπάρξει κατά κάποιο τρόπο γονείς του,είναι πολύ οδυνηρό και η απώλεια μεγάλη. :: 
Νιώθεις οτι χάνεις ένα κομμάτι της ζωής σου πολύ σημαντικό...... :Sad0121: Περνάει ο πόνος,η απώλεια συνηθίζεται και στο τέλος κρατάς τις όμορφες στιγμές και αναμνήσεις  μαζί του.

Ζάχο προσπάθησες,το πάλεψες.....έτσι ήταν όμως να γίνει.ΝΑ είσαι καλά και να θυμόμαστε μαζί την όμορφη Σούγκαρ σου, που τώρα θα πετάει γαλήνια μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα φιλαράκια μας που έφυγαν.....
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι την αγάπη και τη φροντίδα σου,που απολάμβανε η Σούγκαρ,θα τη χαρίσεις στα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια που έχεις ή που θα αποκτήσεις στο μέλλον.
Είναι τυχερά όσα πουλιά έρχονται κοντά σου φίλε !!!    

Αντίο  :bye:  μικρό μας συννεφάκι  :Angel09:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κρίμα αλλά όπως είπαν και τα άλλα παιδία συμβαίνουν αυτά!
Είμαι σίγουρος πως όπου να 'ναι θα βρεθεί με την δική μου την τσαπερδόνα και θα γίνουν πολυ καλές φίλες!!!!
....... και η ζωή συνεχίζεται!

----------


## Nikkk

Λυπάμαι πολύ...'Ασχημες καταστάσεις, χάλια τα συναισθήματα, δυστυχώς υπάρχουν κ αυτά, όσο κ αν δε τα θέλουμε...Μη στεναχωριέσαι για το χαμό, απλά να σκέφτεσαι τις πολλές όμορφες στιγμές μαζί της κ να είσαι ευχαριστημένος που είχες την ευκαιρία να τις περάσεις... ::

----------


## Epicouros

Ζάχο,….λυπάμαι πολύ φιλαράκι για τον χαμό τη Σούγκαρ σου. Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τα συναισθήματά σου που εκτός από την οδύνη, συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει μέσα μας ένα μεγάλο ερωτηματικό,….ήταν ότι έκανα αρκετό; μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο για να αλλάξω το τέλος; Να είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν υπάρχει απάντηση και ο καθένας μας το έχει νιώσει και δυστυχώς θα το νιώσει και στο μέλλον. 
  Να φανείς δυνατός και να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου,……….να ΄σαι σίγουρος πως αυτό θα το θέλει και η Σούγκαρ.

----------


## ninos

Λένε οτι όσους αγαπά ο Κύριος τους παίρνει κοντά του και τους κάνει Αγγέλους. Η Sugar σου σίγουρα θα γίνει ενα υπέροχο κάτασπρο αγγελάκι που θα πετά ελεύθερο στους ουρανούς. 
Μην στεναχωριέσαι Ζάχο, εκεί που είναι σίγουρα περνά καλά και θα σε θυμάται για πάντα, όπως και εσυ άλλωστε.

----------


## paulos

ζαχουλη η μικρουλα περασε μαζι σου ομορφα αυτο να θυμασε απο το να την ειχες αρρωστη πολυ καιρο κ να πονουσε καλυτερα ψηλα κ ελευθερη να φτερουγισει στα ονειρα σου....να την θυμασαι σαν ενα ασπρο αστερακι.

----------


## Georgia_io

Ζάχο μόλις είδα το θέμα  :sad:  Λυπάμαι πολύ!!! Σίγουρα έκανες ό,τι μπορούσες!!!

----------


## nuntius

Ζάχο, αγορίνα μου, τώρα τσέκαρα τα θέματα κ το είδα  :sad:  Λυπάμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ ειλικρινά! Πίστεψε με σκεφτόμουν πώς να πηγαίνει το κοριτσάκι σου όλες τις μέρες που δεν είχα νετ στο κινητό! 

Μακάρι η κορούλα σου να περνάει όμορφα στο νέο της σπιτικό μαζί με τόσα άλλα φιλαράκια από εδώ μέσα! Ήταν παλικαράκι κ πραγματικά πάλεψε πολύ! Κ ξέρεις ότι το έκανε γιατί σε αγαπούσε κ ήξερε ότι την αγαπούσες κ εσύ πραγματικά!!! Να θυμάσαι τις όμορφες στιγμές σας κ να είσαι καλά να γίνεις πάλι τέλειος πατέρας σε νέο κοριτσάκι όταν το θελήσεις!!! 


---
- Sent from Nuntiaki 3GS
       using Tapatalk

----------


## marlene

*Ζάχο, λυπάμαι πολύ.... 

Καλό σου ταξίδι, ζαχαρένιο κοριτσάκι! Πέτα τώρα ψηλά, υγιές κ χαρούμενο!

..Είχες, νομίζω, έναν από τους καλύτερους μπαμπάδες... Και θα τον έχεις για πάντα, γιατί είμαι βέβαιη πως δεν θα σε βγάλει ποτέ από την καρδιά του..** Ζάχο, έχεις μία μεγάλη μεγάλη αγκαλίτσα......*

----------


## Niva2gr

Βρε Ζάχο, λυπάμαι! Αλλά σε παρακαλώ, μη λες βλακείες. Εγώ ξέρω οτι την φρόντισες και την κοίταξες τόσο όσο δεν πάει. Το λυπηρό είναι οτι πολλές φορές δεν είναι τα πράγματα στα χέρια μας. Το σημαντικό είναι πως η μικρή ένιωθε την αγάπη και ήξερε οτι προσπαθείς για το καλό της.

----------


## Sissy

Λυπάμαι πολύ Ζάχο. Ξέρω πως όταν χάνουμε κάποιον που αγαπάμε αισθανόμαστε πως ίσως έπρεπε να κάναμε κάτι περισσότερο...έκανες ότι μπορούσες....αυτό το πουλάκι ήξερε σίγουρα πόσο το αγαπούσες  :sad:

----------


## kaveiros

Λυπαμαι πολυ. Ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε.

----------


## Pardalw...

ζαχο κριμα!!πολυ λυπαμαι!!
καλο ταξιδι Σουγκαρ! :sad:

----------


## maria-karolina

Ζάχο μου τώρα το είδα! Είναι τόσα πολλά που δεν έχω δει όσο έλειπα.. Λυπάμαι πολύ πραγματικά, ένιωσα κι εγώ αυτό το καλοκαίρι πως έχανα το πουλάκι μου και μπορώ να φανταστώ πως νιώθεις! Σκέψου όμως πως έκανες οτι καλύτερο μπορούσες, αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ και μου απάλυνε τον πόνο! Μακάρι όλα τα πουλάκια του κόσμου να έχουν μπαμπάδες όπως εσύ! Να την θυμάσαι με χαμόγελο καρδούλα μου...

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι πολυ για τον χαμο σου!! φιλε Ζαχαρια.

----------


## moutro

Ζαχαρία μου λυπάμαι πολύ. Είναι κρίμα αλλα πολλές φορές τα πράγματα δεν περνάνε απο το χέρι μας όσο και αν το θέλουμε και όσο και αν προσπαθούμε για αυτά....

----------


## stelios7

Λυπαμαι....

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, το θέμα είναι απο πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## COMASCO

πονος που εχουμε δοκιμασει ολοι και ξερουμε ποσο δυνατος ειναι...εκανες οτι μπορουσες..κριμα..λυπαμαι για τον φτερωτο σου φιλο

----------

